
Want to Know Why the Bay Area Has a Housing Crisis? Read This Map - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/@Scott_Wiener/want-to-know-why-the-bay-area-has-a-housing-crisis-read-this-map-b4d7a56d12f1
======
chrisbennet
Wouldn't the responsible thing be to limit the creation of new businesses
where there is insufficient housing? If there is a scarce resource like water
or parking, you do things to reduce dependence on it don't you?

In other words, if someone wanted to put in a new restaurant and there was no
parking available, you make them wait until there was parking available or
require them to supply there own parking.

